# Yet another HID question thread...



## jark99 (Mar 6, 2012)

So from my reading and understanding, I have a 01 GLS Jetta Vr6. 
For me to run HIDS perfectly and not blind people, the following steps can be taken:

1- Buy projector headlights (Ebay?) they go for around $150+ shipping?
2 - Buy HID kit with respective bulbs for the 01 jetta, I believe 8000k? Please give recommendations of good Sets, DDM Tuning? (owned a Honda before, everyone sent me there...)
3 ????
4 PROFIT!

Is that correct or am I missing something? I have a Reflex Silver jetta, haven't seen alot of people who had HIDS in them. Is there such a thing as stock housing projectors? to keep that Flush OEM look with HIDS? 

I think I got this right, just don't want to waste money before I know exactly what I am doing. 
Cheers.


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

jark99 said:


> So from my reading and understanding, I have a 01 GLS Jetta Vr6.
> For me to run HIDS perfectly and not blind people, the following steps can be taken:
> 
> 1- Buy projector headlights (Ebay?) they go for around $150+ shipping?
> ...



I wouldn't recommend 8000K for color, but if you want that's your choice. Definitely retrofit your headlights with projectors, or buy the ebay ones (quality might suck from ebay). 

DDM Tuning is ok... i have a kit on my car that has lasted 3 years without a single issue. I had a second DDM kit on my fogs which failed after 4 months and they wouldn't honor the warranty... so hit and miss i would say. I sent it (ballast) back to them telling them it was intermittent --- when the ballast would get warmed up it would fail... they told me there was nothing wrong with it.. i get it back hook it up and sure enough it starts doing the same thing again.. I wouldn't go with their products, but again that's my experience. 

www.theretrofitsource.com is a great place to get retro kits, hid kits...etc... i have moved my DDM kit to my fogs, and upgraded to a morimoto kit for my low beams and it's flawless. Great customer service as well.


----------



## jark99 (Mar 6, 2012)

xJOKERx said:


> I wouldn't recommend 8000K for color, but if you want that's your choice. Definitely retrofit your headlights with projectors, or buy the ebay ones (quality might suck from ebay).
> 
> DDM Tuning is ok... i have a kit on my car that has lasted 3 years without a single issue. I had a second DDM kit on my fogs which failed after 4 months and they wouldn't honor the warranty... so hit and miss i would say. I sent it (ballast) back to them telling them it was intermittent --- when the ballast would get warmed up it would fail... they told me there was nothing wrong with it.. i get it back hook it up and sure enough it starts doing the same thing again.. I wouldn't go with their products, but again that's my experience.
> 
> www.theretrofitsource.com is a great place to get retro kits, hid kits...etc... i have moved my DDM kit to my fogs, and upgraded to a morimoto kit for my low beams and it's flawless. Great customer service as well.


 Ok thanks! So basically a projector kit from ebay would work fine? Or should I be getting them from somewhere reputable? (stupid question i know) Price differences are huge though...Any recommendations on what to look for in terms of bulbs and kits? I'm kinda new to this, I hear H7 being thrown alot. People are saying 5000k are fine as well.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jark99 said:


> So basically a projector kit from ebay would work fine?


Start by reading Thinking of converting to HID?



jark99 said:


> Is there such a thing as stock housing projectors?


You can buy OEM E-code HID headlights - but be prepared to spend a couple grand!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jark99 said:


> So from my reading and understanding, I have a 01 GLS Jetta Vr6.
> For me to run HIDS perfectly and not blind people, the following steps can be taken:
> 
> 1- Buy projector headlights (Ebay?) they go for around $150+ shipping?
> ...


1. no
2. no
3. ???
4. you lost money to redo things you half-a$$'d.

There are plenty of people whom down HIDs with MK4 Jettas. There is even OEM Xenons on the MKIV Bora.

To redo things:
1. Go to www.theretrofitsource.com
2. Decide whether you want a Morimoto H1 projector or D2S projector
http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=3181
http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=236

Buy full package from them. 4300K or 5000K

3. Buy new housings from ebay. Get the smoked e-code headlights from Depo, so you can use the H4 adapter to make life easy

4. Bake lights, remove lens, and to the necessary installation
5. Wire everything up and install
6. Be happy that you did a great result and saved money by doing it right the 1st time


----------



## jark99 (Mar 6, 2012)

So ive come to the conclusion while talking with BsickPassat, that I'll be going for the following:

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=227

With these e codes from ebay Depo fits
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/99-05-VW-JET...ccessories&hash=item1c292d439b#ht_4597wt_1270

So I am assuming that these two things will work just fine? no retrofitting involved or any modifying of the headlight required?


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

Look up Roger the Rabbit on facebook he does retrofits like the guy above you mentioned. They will run you close to $500-700 depending on what you do. I have the exact repo e-code the guy above mentioned. All I'll do is send them to him and pay for the parts, labor and of course glass lenses.


Sent from my toolbox using pliers and a screwdriver.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

BsickPassat said:


> 1. no
> 2. no
> 3. ???
> 4. you lost money to redo things you half-a$$'d.
> ...


 

YES - *Be happy that you did a great result and saved money by doing it right the 1st time* 

I just fisnished this conversion on my wife's 05 honda odessay. Amazing light output.!!  
Used 4300K with H1. very easy install.


----------



## jark99 (Mar 6, 2012)

Retro bump! Finally found a pair of ecodes from good buddy in Kitchener. I have the HID kit as well now. So for my summer setup, can anyone recommend me the bulb sizes? I know I need the H7s, but what about for the rest? such as highbeams, lowbeams, city lights, and fog lights?

I know stock is:
H4 (9003)
PY21W (or 1156 amber): turn signals
W5W (168, or 194...3 watts instead of 5)
H3 (fogs

What is the HID equivalent of above? Thanks!
All I have is:
H7
?? - Turn Signals
?? - 
?? - Fogs


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jark99 said:


> Retro bump! Finally found a pair of ecodes from good buddy in Kitchener. I have the HID kit as well now. So for my summer setup, can anyone recommend me the bulb sizes? I know I need the H7s, but what about for the rest? such as highbeams, lowbeams, city lights, and fog lights?
> 
> I know stock is:
> H4 (9003)
> ...


The stock headlights for North American MKIV JEttas are:
High/low: 9004
Turn/city: 3457/3357
Fogs (if equipped): H3


----------



## jark99 (Mar 6, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> The stock headlights for North American MKIV JEttas are:
> High/low: 9004
> Turn/city: 3457/3357
> Fogs (if equipped): H3


Okay so if I just grab the H7 on the weekend and use regular turn fogs, I should be good? I hear some people just run h7 and don't use turn/fogs

Also for the ecodes, I don't want to blind people, so what's another light to get besidr H7? (Have a feeling they may be too bright)

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

BsickPassat said:


> The stock headlights for North American MKIV JEttas are:
> High/low: 9004
> Turn/city: 3457/3357
> Fogs (if equipped): H3


9007 - not 9004.

But anyway - what headlights did you buy? Is the H7 for the low beam or the high beam?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dennisgli said:


> 9007 - not 9004.
> 
> But anyway - what headlights did you buy? Is the H7 for the low beam or the high beam?


thanks for the catch


----------



## jark99 (Mar 6, 2012)

dennisgli said:


> 9007 - not 9004.
> 
> But anyway - what headlights did you buy? Is the H7 for the low beam or the high beam?


I bought some generic ecodes from a buddy. That's why I was asking about the bulb, its a poor mans hid setup! Haha, from what I understand, the jetta has dual high/low beam lights? So 1h7 per light works? Not sure, I don't know a lot about this stuff. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jark99 said:


> I bought some generic ecodes from a buddy.


Well if they are "generic" Jetta lights then they aren't likely to be HIDs. They probably use H4 bulbs.

If you want help you might want to post some pictures of them - including the connectors for the bulbs.


----------



## jark99 (Mar 6, 2012)

dennisgli said:


> Well if they are "generic" Jetta lights then they aren't likely to be HIDs. They probably use H4 bulbs.
> 
> If you want help you might want to post some pictures of them - including the connectors for the bulbs.


Here are the ecodes

























Here's the hid kit

















Sorry for the long post, just trying to provide as much info as possible because I'm going to the shop to buy the hid lights and don't want to get ripped off on.bulbs required. I'm more of the mechanical person lol
Sent from my Nexus


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jark99 said:


> Here are the ecodes


Those would take H4 bulbs. Don't bother with the HIDs - just get the correct bulbs.

Why do you think you want HIDs anyway?


----------



## jark99 (Mar 6, 2012)

dennisgli said:


> Those would take H4 bulbs. Don't bother with the HIDs - just get the correct bulbs.
> 
> Why do you think you want HIDs anyway?


 Yeah I have the H4s sitting in my current headlights. I'll probably just swap them, any recommendations on aftermarket bulbs? Trying to get that clear blueish white look. I'll just sell the hid kit I guess since I can't use it. Just wanted nicer lights tbh, thanks for helping me out Dennis


Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I'm not the one to ask about tinted bulbs - you might want to ask on the MkIV forum - I'm sure you'll get plenty of advice there on what looks good. Keep in mind that clear will give you the best performance - and the darker the tint the poorer it will get.


----------



## Hotvws82 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a 03' Passat W8, my drivers
side ballast went out, any
recommendations for good new
ballasts without paying an arm & leg? I dont wanna put a after market kit in it, I just need a new ballast


----------

